# Fan Expo!!!



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Anyone else going? you can find me at autograph booth M trying not to make an ass of myself infront of President Laura Roslin (aka Mary McDonnell). leonard nemoy's confirmed for all weekend too!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just got back from FanExpo


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

and? you loved it, right?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

twoheadedfish said:


> and? you loved it, right?


Of course


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i spent WAY too much money at this thing. oh god, i don't even know what i'm going to do with all these collectables.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I should ask you guys to get leonard nimoy's Autograph for me... as... Galvatron  he was the voice actor for the guy who killed my favourtie char.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nicest man in the place. i don't know if he was hamming it up for the crowd, or if he was genuinely that excited to be there, but he was all smiles and happy go lucky, speaking with everyone who came to the booth for three or four minutes. very cool.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't go, but my bf did, and he said that getting Nimoy's autograph was pretty much impossible! Did any of you guys succeed?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

characinfan said:


> I didn't go, but my bf did, and he said that getting Nimoy's autograph was pretty much impossible! Did any of you guys succeed?


I didn't bother 

The mob there was insane. I was a volunteer and couldn't manage the mob at all


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

hahahah, that's crazy darkblade

i didn't get in line either. im pretty sure you had to buy tickets to stand in line (you did with Bruce Campbell anyways). still, I met Aarron Douglas! wicked cool. also, some crazy shouting ex-WWE wrestlers in wheelchairs. that was odd.


----------

